# Snake names?



## DanN (May 28, 2006)

Curious to what everyone names their snakes?

We have a Coastal named Wombat.

Cheers


----------



## jordo (May 28, 2006)

My spotted python was named Spot


----------



## KathandStu (May 28, 2006)

We have an Intergrade called Salazar ('Zar for short) and two Childrenis called Spike & Xander. 

Yes I am a closet Harry Potter & Buffy the Vampire Slayer fan. 

Kath


----------



## Spike14 (May 28, 2006)

male bredli : Diablo
female bredli : Ellie, el for short , they make el diablo  
female jungle: georgia
male proserpine: monty
male spotted: nick
male spotted: billy


----------



## jessop (May 28, 2006)

*snake names*

Went for Jessop cause of the double SS and i thought it kinda unique and silly :wink: but i'm lazy sometimes and just use Jess. 

http://exoticpets.about.com/cs/namelists/a/namessnakes.htm

:lol:


----------



## Pythonpilot (May 28, 2006)

We have two yearling coastals called Dyson and Kirby because they will suck up anything


----------



## Hally (May 28, 2006)

male coastal = Oink
Female coastal = Konstantine


----------



## sparticus (May 28, 2006)

My stimsons are Bart and Maggie stimson.


----------



## jordo (May 28, 2006)

> My stimsons are Bart and Maggie stimson


lol, I love it!


----------



## salebrosus (May 28, 2006)

I have: 
Windsor, Medusa, Crikey, Primrose, Brutus, Belle, Hannibal, Tiny, Princess, Beautiful, Justice, 3 are un-named but my most recent snake is a Brown Tree Snake named Trouser.

Simone.


----------



## salebrosus (May 28, 2006)

I just checked out that website jessop, " William Snakespeare" I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Simone.


----------



## snakeeyes (May 28, 2006)

childrens python named monty


----------



## craig.a.c (May 28, 2006)

Stimmie - Boa
Bredli - Ludo (People who have seen the labrynth will know it)
BHP - Pyro
Coastal - Unnamed at the moment.


----------



## Sdaji (May 28, 2006)

Some of my snakes' names: Aimy, David, Jade, Melnorm, Jeffrey, Michelle, Michael, Marija, Jayson, Steve, Judith and Donald. I have some Children's and some baby Rainbow Pythons still needing to be named.


----------



## apalme08 (May 28, 2006)

"Mac", mongrel snake. From "macdowelli", scientific name for my particular intergrade. not very originally maybe, but at least its androgenous....just in case i find one day that my "she" is actually a "he" ha ha

ps, i love "Trouser". that is classic


----------



## pugsly (May 28, 2006)

Primrose is the best one Simone.. hehe


----------



## salebrosus (May 28, 2006)

Yeah, i think so too Pugsly!!!!!

Simone.


----------



## Rep-Style (May 29, 2006)

Water Python - Mr. Snappy
Coastal - Cuddles
Atherton - Akasha (from queen of the damned)
Bredli - Lumpy cos he has a hernia
Brown Tree Snake - Striker (love mortal combat and cos its all he does to dad) Bought him from RevDaniel Great bloke n great snake


----------



## pixie (May 29, 2006)

a coastal carpet named fluffy, if i get him a friend, it will be stampy


----------



## Snow1369 (May 29, 2006)

Male Childreni - Monty!
Female Childreni - Spice!


----------



## jas468 (May 29, 2006)

I have a female spotted named Kelly and a male Barry.
Swans fan, maybe?


----------



## scotchbo (May 29, 2006)

Male coastal: Diego
Female coastal: Lilo
Male coastal:Stitch 
Female Diamond Python: Tillie
there my babies lol


----------



## nvenm8 (May 29, 2006)

Bonnie and Clyde, Samson and Delilah, One Eye and Trouser, Lucky, Flash, Scooby, Demon, Suzie, Spike, Rocket, And we have so many more as my wife insists that all hatchlings must be named. Sorry i would pop a blood vessel in my brain 
if i tried to remember all the name.


----------



## Hickson (May 29, 2006)

I don't usually name my animals, but I currently have two with names - a female Water python I've called Psychobitch and a Bearded Dragon female I call "the Gimp".



Hix


----------



## jeramie85 (May 29, 2006)

hmmm

my coastal is a very basic name so far all i call him is snakey 
very original isnt it

o i need some imagination 
just could not think of a name to suit him


----------



## Wrasse (May 29, 2006)

Just followed Jessop's link and was disappointed to see, on the 'group name' page, that the author felt it was neccessary to identify a group of names as coming from 'Watership Down', yet assumed the reader would automatically identify other groups without hints.

I find it sad that such a 'classic' book (and movie) is now so 'once upon a time'. 

http://exoticpets.about.com/cs/namelists/a/namespairs_2.htm


----------



## rodentrancher (May 29, 2006)

We have a female Murray Darling - "Emdee" and a male Murray Darling - "Boof"


----------



## munkee (May 29, 2006)

male Mac - Fluffy
Female Mac - Powderpuff

Male BHP - Aunty Jack
Female BHPs - Bruce and Bruce (both philosophers)


----------



## DrOsteo (May 29, 2006)

Male Beardy : - Bob
Female Beardy: - Lizzy
Female Coastal: - Cara (the carpet python)


----------



## ScottBec (May 29, 2006)

We have:
Coastal - Lionel
Bredli - Bruce
Jungle - Axel (he's a bit nasty)

And for the Beardies:
Jasper
Draco (dragon heart movie)
Maude
Lil' Kim

I wanted a Monty... but thought every one would have a "Monty Python"

And a too be named Brown Tree Snake - thinking Willow - - -


----------



## DrOsteo (May 29, 2006)

ScottBec said:


> And a too be named Brown Tree Snake - thinking Willow - - -



what about "woody"?


----------



## TrueBlue (May 29, 2006)

??????, snakes are deaf, may as well call the power pole outside your house fred, it will comprehend just as much.?????


----------



## Kersten (May 29, 2006)

Loved the list, but was a little disturbed by the presence of the name Yayo on it :shock: 

Ummm names....this list is for both Kris and I

My coastal girlie: Jezebel
My daughter's coastal: as yet unnamed
My son's coastal:Cleveland (because she's the daughter of Boss....believe it or not that makes sense to some)
Kris' big boy coastal: Rambo (we did NOT name him :shock: )
Rambo's girlfriend: Sally
The mean illegitimate child from hell coastal: Snappy....
Atherton: Armageddon (she used to have "issues")
Maculosa: Scarlet
Childreni: Chili (also not named by us but the girl packs a bite)
Bredli female: Lacuna
Bredli male: Coil
Scrubbie female: Carbine
Scrubbie male: Carbide (their mother's name was Ka and the other people we know who've bought her babies gave them names with a "ka/car" sound at the beginning....)
Water Python: Rainbow (we let our daughter name her....)
Mulga female 1: Hoover
Taipan female: Pandora
Eastern Brown: Karma
RBB: Wodger
Spotted Black: Wodderwick

Can't be bothered to do the rest...plus some of the elapids don't have names yet. Kris says it's pointless that I've named them since they don't come when you call them...he's a man :shock:


----------



## Fuscus (May 29, 2006)

Kersten said:


> RBB: Wodger


Was Wodger a wobber?

snake names - Kenneth, Kenneth, Kenneth, Kenneth, Kenneth, Kenneth and Kenneth.


----------



## dickyknee (May 29, 2006)

I used to have 
Jungle , Holly 
spotted hatchies , Tiigger and Eeyore ( dughter named them ) 
Coastal , The Bas**rd snake .
Now have 
Childrens , Molly


----------



## kwaka_80 (May 29, 2006)

my childrens python is sampson and my spotted it bernie


----------



## Kersten (May 29, 2006)

Yes Fuscus, Wodger WAS a wobber and Wodderwick weawwy should have been weleased


----------



## Vat69 (May 29, 2006)

I have Skittle, Trevor, Maris (Niles got sold) Doug, Frank and Silvia. Oh, and Arthur.
And my little Gruglet, but she's a skink...


----------



## Possum (May 29, 2006)

Diamond Python - Carbon.


----------



## Rossagon (May 29, 2006)

Im with TB. I used to name all of my snakes, but they never came to me when I called them  so i gave up.


----------



## Deb64 (May 29, 2006)

hmmm yes it is interesting how we talk to our lil darlings and even use their names..with little or no response from them 
I have...
Spotteds.... *Wally, Wilbur Wart* (due to raised scale on head), * Bob,Barney*,*Monty, Jimmy*
Bredli..... *Karma, Zorro*
Athertons.... *Jack, Zena, Zippy*
Murray Dralings... *Weed*, *Willow*

Too many lizards to put down.. 
But my very 1st vitts were *Yani & Yuri*  their names together mean 
(*To hear peace*) lol they were aquired at the end of my relationship when i knew peace was just around the corner


----------



## zulu (May 29, 2006)

*Snake*



Hix said:


> I don't usually name my animals, but I currently have two with names - a female Water python I've called Psychobitch and a Bearded Dragon female I call "the Gimp".
> 
> 
> 
> Hix


 PMSL :lol: Psychobitch hey Hix,you should see my wife  Yeh my mate had one of these temperament bred water pythons,you could onley extract it from the cage with tongs,called a mongrel by name,must be related :wink:


----------



## Tsidasa (May 29, 2006)

Stimson - Marjory Stewart Baxter


----------



## SamMamba (May 29, 2006)

bredli - zeina


----------



## tiff (May 29, 2006)

Two female stimmis: Blondie and Aphrodite
Blotched blue tongues: Rasberry, Indigo, Cardy, Slugsbain

I never used to name my reptiles, but now i'm getting back into it I can't seem to not name them. Our next snake will be named "Ratsbain".


----------



## jordo (May 29, 2006)

> my very 1st vitts were Yani & Yuri


Awesome, i thought all beardies were called "Spike" :wink:


----------



## soulweaver (May 29, 2006)

you just have to take the fun out of everything, don't you TB


----------



## Kyro (May 29, 2006)

we have Grunt, Triple X & Biteys


----------



## OuZo (May 29, 2006)

> ??????, snakes are deaf, may as well call the power pole outside your house fred, it will comprehend just as much.?????



How did you know my power pole's name.....:shock:

Aaaaannyyway 

Diamonds: Sunshine, Julius Squeezer, Ra, The Baby, Carmen and 3 unnammed babies
Children's Pythons: Gin, Tonic, Worm, Sidewinder
Coastal Carpet: Crush
Cape York Carpets: Older one has ended up just being called Capey and the baby doesn't have a name yet.
Vic Carpet: Blade


----------



## Meg (May 29, 2006)

i've just got a male brizzie coastal called Diego... named after Diego de la Vega... from zorro... i shoulda called him zorro.... meh - diego suits him!!!! 

i want an albino - i'd call him Cuetip, or Cotton, or Maleko (means milk), or something fun like that!!!


----------



## marty (May 29, 2006)

me MD had a real attitude when i first got him so "becca" became his handle. my neice named his partner "borris" (coz that way, she said, they match "borris becca"!!!!?) . me two diamonds are "hiss" and his girl friend "herz". the other diamond , according to the nephew is "cecil snake". and the jungle is call pi##ed, coz his is legless!


----------



## BiteAndSqueeze (May 29, 2006)

Jungle = "Bite"
Bredli = "Squeeze"

I thought I was being original until I saw everyone else's names.


----------



## Retic (May 29, 2006)

Well my Bredls are called BP1, BP2, BP3 and BP4. My Womas are called WP1, WP2 WP3 and WP4. You get the idea :lol:


----------



## TrueBlue (May 29, 2006)

souly,- :lol:


----------



## PilbaraPythons (May 29, 2006)

Hey Boa they are the same names that I v'e got. whats going on ?


----------



## Retic (May 29, 2006)

Give my snakes back.


----------



## Rosemary (May 29, 2006)

*names*

Annie, Dan, Skit, Kali, Quartz, Serina, Jo, Jac, Tiler, Mozzie, Pat, Spice, Herb, Sugar, letti, Wally, Breezer, Clover, Bernie,Beth,Basil,Chelsea,Mork, Mindy and a couple of others but have forgotten their names (they belong to my youngest daughter)and 3 unnamed
Whew, never thought i would get thru them all
Rosemary


----------



## jack (May 29, 2006)

not all of mine get names...but when they do they are either simple descriptions: "Bitey" who is a water python or they are names based on common/latin names, e.g. "spot" who is a lovely female spotted black. "Psue" (sue!) who is a redbelly or "Scooter" (scuta...) who is a common tiger...
I must admit I commited the terrible cliche of calling a diamond python "monty" back when i was a teenager


----------



## Harry74 (May 29, 2006)

My daughter named my snakes;

They are a Male Spotted Python 'Boy', a Female Spotted Python 'Girl', and an as yet unsexed Coastal Carpet Python "Snappy'.


----------



## PremierPythons (May 29, 2006)

Stimson's Named 'Brian' lol... Went through all of the mythological names.. The roman emperor names.. They mystical names... And ended up with Brian


----------



## Bakes (May 29, 2006)

I have- Childrens: Bob, Suzy and Martha.
Darwin: Squishy (that ones off Finding Nemo)


----------



## petew (May 29, 2006)

Two Spotteds ....Norbitt & Nessa


----------



## I.Like.Stuff (May 29, 2006)

Our snakes are
Kaiba and Isis (diamonds)
Tempest and Ra (Bredli)

I just need names for my new trio of beardies now....


----------



## bikiescum2003 (May 29, 2006)

my first was (a part of the female anatomy) lips coz i had never seen anything stretch so far and return to its origonal shape
shaga was my female coastal coz i bought her to breed with and she had an s in her pattern on her back
now i have bella my female bredli. others were already named and i have 1 more her that does not have a name
(mod feel free to delete the first one if you like)


----------



## salebrosus (May 29, 2006)

A guy that bought a hatchie off me brought his partners lil bro's and sisters with him. At the time all they were singing was Schnappie the crocodile song all the way back to Dapto. After 10 mins he screamed enough and begged them to shut up and if they did shut up he would let them name the snake. So the kids called it SCHNAPPIE

Simone.


----------



## reptililian (May 29, 2006)

My bhps like names from the Mystic East, the Middle East and the Orient (Darius and Siam, Galilee and Persia) whereas my womas like sweet, dreamy names (Wimsy and Wish Whisper, Bliss and Delacroix, Dulcet and Dalrimple, except Dalrimple died of cancer not long ago.

My childreni have decided to go for more traditional Chinese names. Shu, Po, Ling and... Billy!

Jade Dragon is. And Snapdragon isn't!


----------



## peterjohnson64 (May 29, 2006)

My daughter gets to name most of our reptiles. for snales we have Serp (my name), serpentine (my name), Angel (Melissa), Pixie (Melissa) and she has also names a few others as Schnappi, Fang & Pretty Princess. Our Bells is called Isabella (is a bell) and the other Lacie is Anna as in Go Anna.

Naming them is really good as it lets you know who is who without referring to them as Diamond no 2.

And great to see you back Lily. I missed you!!!


----------



## Lucas (May 30, 2006)

Have a diamond called Kuniya


----------



## Kersten (May 30, 2006)

OMG Lily :O  Bout time we saw you back girlie  I'm like SOOOO totally bummed that you've like been gone for like SOOOO long! :lol:


----------



## TrueBlue (May 30, 2006)

shes come back to post a pic of herself in a bikini. :wink:


----------



## hugsta (May 30, 2006)

Some of my herps names are - Blade, Diablo, Astara, Angel, Ariel, Athena, Amber, Monty, Minty, Psycho, Dozer, B1, B2, Gilligan, Star, Kermit, Miss Piggy, Popeye, Pebbles, Skye, Sunset, Simtex, Schitzo, Medusa, Champion, Fire, Ice, Flame, Ash, Boofhead, Scrubber, Stinky, Sooky, Blizzard, Storm, Midnight, Dice, Tornado, Lightning, Thunder,Diesel, Fred, Ginger, Twitch, Zen and some unnamed hold back hatchies.

I think thats all of them..... ;-)  :lol:


----------



## nathanbrisvegas (May 30, 2006)

my first snake was a childreni and i called him sabon i think it was cool an i think it might even mean something in french ??


----------



## Kersten (May 30, 2006)

c'est bon means that's good in french


----------



## Sparty (May 30, 2006)

My bredli : Spartacus


----------



## pauken (May 30, 2006)

I HAVE NAMED MY BRISBANE PYTHON HERBIE


----------



## pauken (May 30, 2006)

MY DIAMONDS NAME IS RICHO


----------



## reptililian (May 31, 2006)

Thanks for your welcomes back guys. I'm glad to have finally made it on here again. No bikini shots though, I'm afraid! Too jolly cold!


----------



## waruikazi (May 31, 2006)

I had a maculosa called McDaddy, 
Water python called Figaro
Two childrens called Heinz and Heidi
two bredli called Aphroditie and Hercules


----------



## Frank (May 31, 2006)

Maculosa - Bessie
2 Bredli - Lulu & Lola
named by my 5 year old


----------



## craig.a.c (May 31, 2006)

Craig wanted to name my bredli - helga, or tip top. Like hell ild let him. He still think its a good name.


----------



## purplesnakegirl (May 31, 2006)

I have a female diamond named Eingana. she is named after an aboriginal serpent Goddess. 
I also have a male diamond named Monty, not very original I know


----------



## jimmyd (Jun 1, 2006)

I have 5 spotteds, named; Psycho, Bronty, Tatty, blonde m, and blonde f, and olives calvin and chanel.

jim


----------



## Rennie (Jun 1, 2006)

I don't have much imagination so I let other people name most of mine, I named my first childrens Buddy and my bredli I named Electra. Then there's Fraggle and Tiger (both childrens, not a tiger  ) 2 diamonds, ones Lizard and the other is as yet unnamed. My beardies are Cheech, Chong, Speedy, Slowpoke and Killer (the last three I named). And there's 3 hatchling Murray River Turtles I haven't named yet but I think if there's 2 males they will be something original like Murray and Macquarie :wink:


----------



## Snakesmum (Jun 1, 2006)

I like alliteration, so my snakes are:-

A.stimsoni 1.2.0 Snappy, Savage, Stormy
M bredli 1.0.0 Simbi (after a Haitian voodoo god whos symbol is the serpent)


----------



## nath_reptile (Jun 1, 2006)

I have Jake, misty and trouser,.......i know trouser is not very original, but i love it!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 1, 2006)

Ive got a jungle called Snatch and his girlfriend is called Gina (thats an abbreviation  )
Some macs called Gomex, Morticia and Wednesday ... after the Adams family of course
Some bredli called Rex, Cera and Petrie
Some beardies aclled Crash and Coco
and some childreni called Fang and Norman The Physco

and a recently departed yabbie called Snappy .. havent told my son that its dead yet :?


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 1, 2006)

Hey codered, how do you pronounce 'Gina" ROFL mate. Great names. A jungle called Snatch!!! hehe I spose you also have a hairless cat called Brazil and one with hair called Tassie.


----------



## AprilHobbs (Jun 1, 2006)

i called my jungle Charlie, and one of my centrals is called Psy.. hes a nutter


----------



## gumleaf (Jun 1, 2006)

My macca is Errol, my diamond is Ethyl and my prosperpine is ol'bitey (he was fed live food before I got him)


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 2, 2006)

peterjohnson64 said:


> Hey codered, how do you pronounce 'Gina" ROFL mate. Great names. A jungle called Snatch!!! hehe I spose you also have a hairless cat called Brazil and one with hair called Tassie.



Hey Pete those names took me ages to come up with, glad you like them. I like the brazil theme ... you've given me some ideas for my next snakes.


----------



## cuddlykylie (Jun 2, 2006)

i have a jungle python called monty
kylie


----------



## Sparty (Jun 2, 2006)

purplesnakegirl said:


> I have a female diamond named Eingana.



Pretty cool, how do you say that? 

"Inn-gan-a" ?


----------



## Bonustokin (Jun 8, 2006)

I have a spotted called "Gnarles"


----------



## Lurk (Jun 8, 2006)

I have a black headed that only has half a tongue his name is Taste bud and he is loved dearly even if he does not answer when called


----------



## GreatSage (Jun 11, 2006)

I named my coastal "Bam" and no not just because he is a killer skater!


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jun 11, 2006)

I have a Stimson girl called Hermione...

Daughter has two northern green tree froggies called George and Mildred (millie for short)  

I have some killer names ready when we get more animals


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 11, 2006)

AntaresiaLady said:


> I have some killer names ready



I take it your getting your croc licence then and not going for gex?


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jun 11, 2006)

LOL Pete!! I'd love a little croc- and I do mean LITTLE- dun like the big ones 

I want geckos...they can kill....crickets


----------



## koubee (Jun 11, 2006)

A coastal called Queenie, Well actually Queen B.


----------



## mitchyj (Jun 11, 2006)

i have a diamond python named neil because when i got him i thought of niel diamond so yeh thats y


----------



## Sharlene (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi very new to all of this but we purchased our first coastal carpet python and my son decided to call him COWBOY he is only 3


----------



## mertle (Jun 20, 2006)

My Mac is called Albert. 

He was named after my late father, he would have loved him!


----------



## JungleRob (Jun 20, 2006)

Diamond (F) - Princess
Diamond (M) - Prince
----------------------------
Jungle (M) - George
Jungle (F) - Georgina
-----------------------------
Jungle (M) - Tarzan
Jungle (F) - Jane
-----------------------------
Woma (F) - Bonnie
Woma (M) - Clyde


----------



## misky (Jun 20, 2006)

Some of my herps names are....

Rupert, Boris, Lillee, Ella, Bondi, Bundy, Ivan, Origami, Dinnigan, Caspian, Grimm and JubJub. The rest are at the momment unnamed but i'm working on it 

Cheers,
Misky


----------



## JEZ (Jun 20, 2006)

My MD is named Apophis...( Ah- Poff- Is) 

An Egyptian name. 8)


----------



## pythoness (Jun 20, 2006)

my first snake was named LILLITH, but she died in a lighting disaster, so i have named all subsequent bubs with s names, almost like a protection symbol, so nothing bad will happen to them, silly i know....
i have SWEETY, SLINKY, SETTII, SONNET AND SOMAR


----------



## hairyman (Jun 20, 2006)

both are maccies so i named them after characters in a terry pratchett book
Female Fion nac MAC feegle
Male NOT-AS-BIG-AS-MEDIUM SIZED-JOCK-BUT-BIGGER THAN-WEE-JOCK-JOCK


----------



## Kersten (Jun 20, 2006)

Lol love the names Hairyman....does NOT-AS-BIG-AS-MEDIUM SIZED-JOCK-BUT-BIGGER THAN-WEE-JOCK-JOCK play the mousepipes?? :lol:


----------



## NinaPeas (Jun 20, 2006)

I've never really been able to name my pets. One of my snakes is called Snak (like snack) and my new bredli doesn't have a name yet. Although he is not a snake, my beardy is called Pogo (pogona vitticeps). very very sad :lol:


----------



## hairyman (Jun 22, 2006)

his fav to play is Ankh-Morpork the brave


----------



## Kersten (Jun 22, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## AustHerps (Jun 22, 2006)

misky said:


> Some of my herps names are....
> 
> Rupert, Boris, Lillee, Ella, Bondi, Bundy, Ivan, Origami, Dinnigan, Caspian, Grimm and JubJub. The rest are at the momment unnamed but i'm working on it
> 
> ...



Those names are somewhat similar to a few that I chose...


----------



## Julie-anne (Jun 22, 2006)

Female coastal: Mineko
Male coastal: Essay


----------



## AxSnake (Jun 24, 2006)

Childrens:
- Astro
- Keisha

Spotted:
- Medusa, already named when he/she came to me.

Diamonds:
- Bindi (desceased)
- Esmerelda (was only on loan)
- Tiki (sold on) He was covered in ticks when homed with me.
- Kirra, who turned out to be male, but has kept the name.
- Ivy, because she loves to climb _everything!_

Coastal Carpets:
- Axminster (desceased) My dad suggested it, and it stuck.
- Ziggy, he has a zig-zag down his tail.
- Zali
- Zara... aka "Snappy", obvious reasons. Needs a bit more handling!


----------



## Zeus_the_beardie (Jun 24, 2006)

im getting a snake soon dont know name for it, but i have two short neck turtles called Rocky and Winnie (fromm Winnie The Poo! lol) and a bearded dragon called Zeus


----------



## shellshock (Jun 24, 2006)

we have 
Diamond named Pierre
Blondes ... Shrek and Fiona
Children .... unnamed as yet (might pinch a name from this thread if that is ok)
and a goanna named Joanna


----------



## tnkkkbl (Jun 24, 2006)

Casssie (Bredli) thats her in avatar
Ted (Bredli) Cassie's lover but he hasnt moved in yet
Dollar (Water Python)
Schnappy (Jungle Python) lives up 2 his name
Rufus &amp; Ssleek (Coastals)
Nuggut &amp; Cleo (MDP's)

King &amp; Conqubines x2 (EWD'S)
Rocky &amp; Peddles (EWD's)


&amp; toooo Many rats to name lol


----------



## C'baoth (Jun 24, 2006)

I have big male , hypo , red hypo , standard red , new &amp; such &amp; so forth


----------



## snakey (Jun 25, 2006)

My centralian carpets are called cuddles and slim,my jungles are cyclone and thunder.My waters are sally and acky(short for accidental prone)i have a childrens named phsycho for obvious reasons lol.An olive named annabelle which i got off David Reed from Reedy's reptiles i highly reccomend him top bloke and great to deal with.And my murray-darlings jacinta and fabio


----------



## snakegal (Jun 25, 2006)

I've got 2 diamonds....

The Male is named Winston &amp; Female is named Sarah.


----------



## spotty (Jun 25, 2006)

my spotted's name is cassius because dam his bite stings like a bee
and my jungle is named shrek


----------



## Ella (Jun 25, 2006)

Have a coastal named Charlie and a blue-tongue named Frankie. One of my friends named her spotted Tinkerbell


----------



## balacenia (Jun 25, 2006)

Anyone out there a David Eddings or Raymond E Feist Fan?

My names are:

Female Maccie: Nyissa
Male Maccie: Sadi
Eastern Water Dragon: Fantus
Eastern Bearded Dragon: Pug


----------



## childreni_440 (Jun 25, 2006)

Female childreni = Tammyn
Male Childreni = Backa
Female Bredli = Murrindindi
Male Bredli = Unnamed
Coastal = PJ

the are the only named ones i have


----------



## Miffy (Aug 1, 2006)

I have a Diamond named Daisy


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Aug 1, 2006)

We now have two Shinglebacks called 'Drake' &amp; 'Jake'. 

Did I say that already?


----------



## cuddlykylie (Aug 1, 2006)

i have a jungle called monty and a maccy caled kitana


----------



## Driake (Aug 1, 2006)

My Children's Python is FANG haha lol


----------



## tan (Aug 1, 2006)

Sledge, Legolas, Melman and Rollie


----------



## NRE-808 (Aug 1, 2006)

Little Female Murray Darling named *SAVANNA*


----------



## becsta (Aug 25, 2006)

scottbec im with you my diamond's name is bruce or most of the time brucie


----------



## snakes4me2 (Aug 25, 2006)

i have Fluffy, ziggy and cleopatra....for now anyway :lol:


----------



## MDPython (Aug 25, 2006)

:mrgreen: 
Little Male Murray Darling "JAKE" 
Bearded Dragon "SPIKE"
:mrgreen:


----------



## Garry2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Pair of darwins 
Xander - tough as nails
Lily - sweet as sugar


----------



## mysnakesau (Aug 25, 2006)

I have a diamond python named *OPALS*


----------



## cris (Aug 25, 2006)

I think you are all crazy, do you actually talk to the snakes aswell? :lol:


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Aug 25, 2006)

childreni_440 said:


> Coastal = PJ



Clearly a 12 foot python!!!


----------



## mysnakesau (Aug 25, 2006)

cris said:


> I think you are all crazy, do you actually talk to the snakes aswell? :lol:



I talk to mine all the time. I forget she can't hear when I sit at her opened door calling her to come out :lol:


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 25, 2006)

hahahahhaa me.....ummmm too  

i bet most of us do mate


----------



## GreenWillow (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm one of 4 children. The Dad has trouble remembering our names, but when I speak to him about any one of our various pythons and refer to it by name, he always seems to know exactly who I'm talking about. I just wish he could remember me... Lily... his only daughter :roll: 

And ofcourse talking to one's snakes is completely normal. I even sing to mine. They love it. (Impeccable taste, those reptiles! :wink: )

My latest fellow... Stormboy.


----------



## Kaotic (Aug 25, 2006)

Maccie called Princey...unknown sex so half princess half prine :lol:


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 25, 2006)

haha kaotic just like the real purple rain Prince


----------



## Lost_in_the_Jungle (Aug 25, 2006)

I have jungles named Jelly, Butch and Bella


----------



## njmpm (Aug 25, 2006)

My female childrens python is Medusa and my female jungle is Columbine... she is evil....


----------



## scam7278 (Aug 25, 2006)

my coastal's name is Rapsity , spotted called Pink (im waiting for a male to call him Floyd lol) beardie called syd :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lene (Aug 26, 2006)

Male Bredli is Chester
Female Murray Darling is Azure
Male Diamond is Iyke
And latest addition Female Coastal Jezzie (named today!)

oh and not forget the others..
Two male Beardies, Penny (thought he was a she originally) and Dukky
and 2 green tree frogs, Brutus and Greg


----------



## Chriss (Sep 29, 2006)

my diamond X is named 'B' not bee.


----------



## pixie (Sep 29, 2006)

does marjory stewart baxter taste like sunshine dust?


----------



## aussie manda (Sep 29, 2006)

*lol*

my coastal is called boots only as my mum is frightend by her and keeps warning us that if it bites her she'll make her into boots. now we dont take her over to my mums place anymore.


----------



## cam (Sep 29, 2006)

I have a spotted named Mr slithers. and a coastal named Snappy.


----------



## Stimsoni (Sep 29, 2006)

Female coastal: Saber
male coastal: Remembrance
female stimm: Horse
male stimmigby
Male diamond: Jervis


----------



## D.Adder (Sep 29, 2006)

My Diamond is called "SLY" and my mate has a Children called "FANG".....hehe


----------



## DiamondAsh (Sep 29, 2006)

Our newest addition is called Venom, and lucky he doesn't have any as he tagged my girlfriend pretty good on the wrist yesterday ...


----------



## deb's (Oct 1, 2006)

we have a "PLONKA"

a murray darling


----------



## scotchbo (Oct 2, 2006)

We got a Hypo coastal carpet who we called "CRAZY IVAN" as he is a complete pycho, but it's good to have a snake like this as you remember what type of animal you are owning lol im just sick of being the one to get tagged all the time lol


----------

